# "Blue" Bubblegum Flavor?



## Dietz (21/1/17)

Hello Everyone!

Can someone please recommend a Brand and supplier for a good Bubblegum flavor concentrate? Something like the Blue Bubblegum Milkshake / Steristumpy type of Bubble gum.

Also what is the best all round Strawberry Brand? Ive only used CAP Sweet Strawberry and that was Aweesome!!

Thanks 
D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Can someone please recommend a Brand and supplier for a good Bubblegum flavor concentrate? Something like the Blue Bubblegum Milkshake / Steristumpy type of Bubble gum.
> 
> ...



Evening @Dietz 

This thread may help
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bubblegum-milkshake.t21374/#post-349438

Also, just use the search facility at the top right and search for "Steri" 
Have a look at the results
It might help you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (21/1/17)

Silver said:


> Evening @Dietz
> 
> This thread may help
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bubblegum-milkshake.t21374/#post-349438
> ...



Thanks @Silver, I did a search but could not find a Bubble gum flavor only. I saw a fewmixes but nowhere containing only bubble gum.


----------



## RichJB (21/1/17)

I don't know about blue bubblegum, it's not a profile I've ever wanted and I don't have any bubblegum concentrates. Flavor West is generally good for candies (bubblegums, licorice, butterscotch, mints, jelly candies) so perhaps plain FW Bubblegum with something like Blueberry or Blue Raspberry to add the 'blue' element might work. FA Blackcurrant could also work as it adds juiciness. 

If you want a milkshake, you can build that up with VBIC, Meringue, Marshmallow, TFA Cheesecake GC, etc. There are numerous milkshake bases out there. Cokecan has a basic milkshake base of:
TFA or CAP VBIC 3.5%
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust 2.5%
FA Vienna Cream 1.75%
CAP Vanilla Cupcake 1%
Koolada to taste
Then you can add bubblegum and a blue fruit to that.

As far as Strawberries go, Cap Sweet, TFA Ripe, TFA Strawb, Inw Shisha, FA Red and JF Strawberry Sweet are all used and acclaimed. Rather than having one clear favourite, most mixers tend to use two or more in combination. TFA Ripe and Cap Sweet seems to be the most popular, but Shisha is often used and the JF variant seems to be making inroads too. Maybe check out Wayne's Strawberries video too:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/11/17)

Apparently CLY bubblegum is awesome. Havent tried it myself but from the feedback it sounds like a winner. As for the strawberry i only use CAP. I find it to be the most nommest and u dont need a lot. Unfortunately the strawberry CAP does fade a little with steeping. So i suggest adding some TFA ripe strawberry to give it a little more punch


----------



## Wimmas (5/12/17)

Hmmm I am currently on the same mission.

@bjorncoetsee I will definitely have to give that recipe a try!

I mixed up 2x attempts today and will let it steep and see how it turns out (Please note I've never attempted a Bubblegum milkshake, and I am still an idiot with mixing):

1st Mix:

Bubblegum TFA - 5%
Bavarian Cream TPA - 2%
Vanilla Swirl TFA - 2%
VBIC TFA - 2.5%
Blueberry Wild TFA - 3.5%

2nd Mix:

Bubblegum TFA - 5%
Cake Batter Dip FW - 2%
Meringue FA - 1%
VBIC TFA - 2.5%
Vanilla Swirl TFA - 1.5%
Blueberry Wild TFA - 3%

No idea how it will turn out! Will feedback on this thread after about a week of steeping.


----------



## Wimmas (5/12/17)

Awesome, thanks bud! Will get all of my missing ingredients on my next order.

I just have one question, my pallet is quite weak and I normally need strong juices to get a proper taste. How would you rate the flavor taste in this juice?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/12/17)

Wimmas said:


> Awesome, thanks bud! Will get all of my missing ingredients on my next order.
> 
> I just have one question, my pallet is quite weak and I normally need strong juices to get a proper taste. How would you rate the flavor taste in this juice?


Same here. Someone else who mixed my recipe said the bubblegum was too strong and he would mix it at 0.5%. At 1.9% you'll definitely taste it


----------

